# What file type and resolution do screen printers prefer?



## uberchupacabre (Jun 5, 2007)

Just curious to see what screen printers prefer.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

The main thing is RESOLUTION. 72 or 100 dpi jpegs or bitmaps wont cut it, MS office, word, power point-wont hack it. anything else usually does. We separate almost everything in photoshop so art does not HAVE to be vector for us, but it wont hurt. 
PDF, jpeg, tiff, png, AI, CDR, PSD, EPS... dont matter, long as it is clear, i.e. BIG.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

If it's not provided to us in an EPS or vector file there's an art charge, $60 per hour 2 convert it.


----------



## firebert (Mar 29, 2008)

.EPS or .AI


----------



## History Clothing (Aug 13, 2011)

firebert said:


> .EPS or .AI


So, if I have all my files saved to the correct dimensions at 300 dpi, would it be reasonable to simply save those files as a .EPS in Photoshop, and send those to my printer?


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Seems like most of the graphics people in my area are either using EPS or PDF, although some prefer PSD, AI or CDR native, or DCS, which is basically a fancy EPS.

I've known more than a couple printers who are obsessive with DPI and formats--it's always worth asking. I'd think lots of, if not most smaller shops are Corel or Adobe only.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

EPS or AI is great can be used in almost any of the major graphics programs and if a PSD is perfered can be easily converted to raster going the the other way raster to vector is not as easy. If you supply in any vector format I do not charge an artwork fee if it is supplied in raster and any changes are needed in size or really any other change. I will charge an artwork fee to convert. This just for my shop and from reading forums and traveling to other shops buying equipment I have learned it all depends on the shop that is doing the printing and how good of a artwork department they have


----------



## Marcdd (Mar 24, 2014)

If I provide EPS or AI file format, does the screen printer still need to separate the colors for each screen? (if yes: is there a fee on the color separation or normaly not?)


----------



## ImpressionsLLC (Aug 20, 2014)

Colors do need to be separated but we do not charge additional fees for that. We consider that a part of the screen set-up. Most shops charges a set-up and/or screen fee for smaller orders that would include preparing the graphic for burning, etc.


----------

